# How many of you are making money on lyft passenger referrals?



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

I had those free ride coupons to pretty much all my pax and explain how they work but I have yet to see money from doing that so far...Anyone making money on pax referrals for lyft?


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It sucks that they lowered the free ride from $25 to $10.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah that has been making referrals even more difficult. 25 in credit was an easy sell.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Justin H said:


> I had those free ride coupons to pretty much all my pax and explain how they work but I have yet to see money from doing that so far...Anyone making money on pax referrals for lyft?


I have handed out a lot of those cards. Once, a passenger who has not used the app put in my code and it wouldn't take because it already had its own code from Lyft in there. So I am wondering if these driver referral codes are just a scam.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

So nobody for the most part. Lame


----------



## Jim Sunny (Sep 11, 2014)

Justin H said:


> I had those free ride coupons to pretty much all my pax and explain how they work but I have yet to see money from doing that so far...Anyone making money on pax referrals for lyft?


Well, first of all, they aren't making money, they're getting credit for a free ride. Secondly, why would a passenger hand out one of your referral cards? As soon as they take a ride from you they get their own referral number and can begin using that with their friends. So giving your referral card to a passenger is a non-starter.

When I was new, I handed one of those cards to an experienced passenger. She laughed in my face and asked "why would I give you my credits?" Good question, indeed!

So, the cards are good for first time passengers only. Once a person takes a ride, they get their own number.

There are things to complain about with Uber. This isn't one of them.


----------



## Justin H (Sep 24, 2014)

Well that's why i always explain if you're in a group of friends to get one of them to download it and put in the code for a free ride. Hasn't paid off as of yet..


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Justin H said:


> I had those free ride coupons to pretty much all my pax and explain how they work but I have yet to see money from doing that so far...Anyone making money on pax referrals for lyft?


_I was getting about $25 a week . Then when I got my TCP Permit,I had to create a new account with a different code. Uber never sent out any more cards._


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I was getting about $25 a week . Then when I got my TCP Permit,I had to create a new account with a different code. Uber never sent out any more cards._


I made custom cards at vistaprint. They have more than paid for themselves...


----------



## movinglotus (Nov 1, 2014)

This week I got my first passenger referral payment. I made my own referral cards. they are hot pink and everything.
I will hand out more this weekend since now im hyped up from getting 5 whole dollars.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

lyft does not allow referal codes in omaha. sucks!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jim Sunny said:


> Well, first of all, they aren't making money, they're getting credit for a free ride. Secondly, why would a passenger hand out one of your referral cards? As soon as they take a ride from you they get their own referral number and can begin using that with their friends. So giving your referral card to a passenger is a non-starter.
> 
> When I was new, I handed one of those cards to an experienced passenger. She laughed in my face and asked "why would I give you my credits?" Good question, indeed!
> 
> ...


THREAD #6/ SUNSHINY JIM: Thank
you for the nuanced respectful
response and the balance it provides
to the thread "totality".


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

zero referrals from either lyft or uber


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

$260 in referrals here...I have had $60 last week since Lyft upped the bonus to $20.

I took a bunch to bars, but I'm too lazy and embarrassed to do more bars. It's humiliating.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I have referral cards from Vistaprint and I print my own flyers with unique promo code on it as well as on little tear away tabs. Done about $200 on in-car Lyft referrals and $60 from other sources. Not sure what my Uber referral total is but these days I don't refer Uber at all. Flyers just got put up last week so I'm waiting for that to take off.

I'm going to hand out a bunch of referral cards to people in Black Friday lines. I'm expecting a huge rate of usage from that.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

I just ordered a crap load of postcards and business cards with two different codes...so I can see which do best where..


So far Bars I put "BarLyft50" or "PubLyft50" because it's $50 dollars credit 

Hope it comes before Thanksgiving eve!


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> I just ordered a crap load of postcards and business cards with two different codes...so I can see which do best where..
> 
> So far Bars I put "BarLyft50" or "PubLyft50" because it's $50 dollars credit
> 
> Hope it comes before Thanksgiving eve!


$50 credit for 5 rides at $10 a piece? or $50 for an entire ride?


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is the terms set by Lyft

"_Each Ride Code is good for a certain number of rides and up to a certain value set by Lyft (such value may be changed by Lyft without notice prior to redemption of the Ride Code as existing promotions change). If the ride does not exceed the value of the Ride Code, there will be no remaining balance on the Referred User's Lyft account. If the ride exceeds the value of the Ride Code, the Referred User will be responsible for the payment amount of the remaining balance of the ride" _

So first it says that it's good for a certain number of rides now at the end of the paragraph it says its not. I don't get it...smh


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm confused why you're confused 

1) Each ride code is good for a certain number of rides *depending on current promotions some codes get you $20 off one ride, some get you $5 off ten rides...so it depends on current promotion. When you enter the code the app tells you what the promo is, if it expires and when, and how much it is worth. *

2) The second half is about payment. It just translates to the rider pays nothing if the promo credit covers the entire fare and if the fare is more than the credit they owe the difference. So if you use a $20 code on a $30 ride, you owe $10.

Does that help?


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yea, I read it too quick.

Plus I just put it in my mom's phone and it said that it's a $50 credit for 5 rides. 10 bux each ride


----------



## andrew tingley (Nov 18, 2015)

the lyft promo referral money is real.. its all in the way you approach the passenger


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

I made some money over the holiday on passenger referrals


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

I love them and hand them out all the time. I made about $290 from them in the last two weeks.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

JerseyBoy911 said:


> I made some money over the holiday on passenger referrals


Care to share how much?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

andrew tingley said:


> the lyft promo referral money is real.. its all in the way you approach the passenger
> View attachment 23440


Man, how did you do that?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Chuck6988 said:


> I love them and hand them out all the time. I made about $290 from them in the last two weeks.


To strangers or friends only?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Drive Uber, hand out cards. It's easy. Tell them most drivers and passengers prefer Lyft - stress the Lyft 3x surge cap, that we have to call before cancelling, etc.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is Lyft still paying $20/new Pax referral, or did they drop it to $10 this month?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Drive Uber, hand out cards. It's easy. Tell them most drivers and passengers prefer Lyft - stress the Lyft 3x surge cap, that we have to call before cancelling, etc.


But I think if you hand out Lyft cards during an Uber trip, you can get deactivated for that. For promoting rival's business. I think the best is to hand out Lyft cards to friends, family, acquaintances, strangers, putting signs and cards up on boards where it is allowed, all while NOT on an Uber trip.


----------

